# Looking for club or lease near Augusta



## Otis (Jun 30, 2007)

Still looking for a place to hunt near Augusta / Grovetown /. I live in Govetown and will drive one hour to hunt. Anyone got anything out there?


----------



## Mad Racks (Jun 30, 2007)

check out my post.


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jul 1, 2007)

I believe we are within an hour..  check out this post

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=118915


----------



## gpigate (Jul 1, 2007)

600 acres in warren county 

http://www.huntclublisting.com/index.php?page=modules/search/detail&clubid=2


----------



## stev (Jul 1, 2007)

pm sent richmond co.also in huntclub listings


----------



## General Lee (Jul 1, 2007)

stev said:


> pm sent richmond co.also in huntclub listings


From what I understand,Walkinshaw is full............


----------



## stev (Jul 1, 2007)

General Lee said:


> From what I understand,Walkinshaw is full............


Im in it and dont know about that.I havent been there in a few weeks.It may be.Havent talked to anyone .The last i heard we need 2 members.


----------



## General Lee (Jul 1, 2007)

stev said:


> Im in it and dont know about that.I havent been there in a few weeks.It may be.Havent talked to anyone .The last i heard we need 2 members.


Per Woodrow himself.........

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=106423


----------



## atlgal (Jul 5, 2007)

*Lincoln, Wilkes, Warren & Jenkins*

I know that Savannah River Trading Company has land for lease in Lincoln, Wilkes, Warren and Jenkins Counties.  The smallest tract that they had a couple of days ago was 66 acres.

Their telephone is 706.437.8733 and their email is srtc@comcast.net


----------



## HunterDoug (Jul 10, 2007)

We have an established hunting club made up of 1269 acres 5 miles west of Lincolnton off of highway 378.  It's has a mix of planted pines, mature pines and hardwoods, feed plots, and plenty of water source.  This is close to Augusta.  If interested call Brad at 404-725-1584 or Doug at 678-641-0233.  Thanks!


----------

